

Must read books for startups - frido
https://startup.zeef.com/frido.van.driem1

======
walterbell
Zeef has an interesting business model for online publishing,
[http://zeef.org/2014/04/04/traditional-curated-
advertising/](http://zeef.org/2014/04/04/traditional-curated-advertising/)

 _" As a blogger you can select an advertisement that matches your content. It
is proven that people are better in selecting information than machines. By
using curated advertisements, your visitors engage with your ads, instead of
being spammed ... click through ratio (CTR) of a curated ad is considerably
higher than Google AdSense (1500% higher)"_

I've read [http://startupbeat.com/2013/09/19/featured-startup-pitch-
zee...](http://startupbeat.com/2013/09/19/featured-startup-pitch-zeef-id3454/)
but don't understand the division of curation between a publisher and zeef
link/widget editors. As a content publisher, would I be using an existing
widget or creation a new widget? If the former, how would revenue be shared
between the publisher and widget author?

~~~
frido
Hi Walterbell,

Thanks for your comment and question. To answer your question; you can either
create your own widget or use an existing widget, in both cases the publisher
gets 100% of the revenue. From the widget you can also click to the page the
widget came from, giving the curator traffic to his or her page, which in turn
could result in revenue directly from clicks from the page. If you have any
more questions let me know!

~~~
walterbell
Is this an accurate summary?

    
    
      Publisher curation = choose widget author, or links in publisher widget
      Reader clicks on link in widget -> revenue to publisher
      Reader clicks on widget (to see more links?) -> revenue to curator

~~~
rickboerebach
Hi Walter,

Curator = Creates a page about a subject using his knowledge

Publisher = Creates a linkblock or uses existing linkblock of curator and
embeds this on his website (widget)

Reader clicks on link in widget -> revenue to publisher

Reader clicks on curator name at the bottom of the widget -> goes to the ZEEF
page the widget originates from

Reader clicks on link on the page -> revenue to curator

